# Launch Monitor Options - Outdoor



## Britishshooting (Apr 3, 2019)

Anybody aware of the best portable launch monitors available?

Unfortunately due to relocating my access to GC2/GCQuad is now somewhat difficult. No nearby ranges or professionals with launch monitors.

Not interested in the Swing Caddie etc or anything sub Â£500. also can't be spending GCQ / Trackman money moreso an intermediate option.

Priority is that the data is accurate for external use as i won't be hitting in to a net, I'll be using this at the practice ground facilities. 

My initial thought was Skytrak but i've since read mixed reviews when used outdoors in natural light. In the future I'm hoping to have a swing room or at least a net in the back garden so this would be great in such scenarios and I like the idea of online competitions and a few courses to play in winter months.

If it's not suitable for majority outdoor use however it's a bit of a non starter for me as i'd much rather be down the practice ground on turf.

Has anybody else set themselves up with something for out door use? 

 I have noticed a Flightscope XI+ on eBay slightly more than I was looking to spend however may be a more suitable option as it's radar but not so ideal for indoor use.


----------



## DRW (Apr 3, 2019)

Will depend on what data(ball & club) you want and how much you have to spend, depends on which monitor you can get.

The flightscope xi+ works outside and inside, 2nd hand from around Â£2.5k, I have t and it works fine inside and outside, but you need a certain about of room behind and in front of the ball for it to work whether inside or outside(if inside which you say you wont use it for, they recommend stickers on the balls). However it will not show all club data but gives you a lot of data for the money, more than say a skytrak iirc.

For full club data your need the flightscope X2 or Fligthscope Xitour. which 2nd hand is probably Â£3.5 to 6k plus depending on model and how old.



Trackman is another option, and has all club data, they come up for sale from around 4kish plus, when I last looked. Not used one of these myself but when I look at one very similar to flightscope needing stickers inside and a certain amount of room behind and in front of the ball

GCquad works inside and outside, lots of money though, works a treat and is very portable and no room required, has its own screen so do not even need a ipad if you do not wish to carry one. Or they have a mobile app that you can use for a phone, not the best tbh.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for your input.

The Data given on the XI+ would suffice but Iâ€™m tempted by the tour version.

Thereâ€™s both for sale on eBay currently, the XI tour is unfortunately in America but is up for Â£4K with Â£300+ postage however the associated import duties id have to work out.

The XI however is in the UK up for Â£3.5k Ono.

I thought I was priced out of trackman, the only ones I seem to find are Trackman 3â€™s which appear to be for indoor use?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 5, 2019)

Flightscope Mevo might be a good intermediate solution. 

Personally Iâ€™d avoid skytrak if using outside. Itâ€™s an incredible bit of kit but wasnâ€™t good outside


----------



## DRW (Apr 5, 2019)

I have a 'spare' xi+ that I don't used anymore, think I stuck it up on here for sale about a year ago for Â£2500ish in the for sale section, it has a new battery that I bought but haven't even fitted yet to the unit in readiness for selling(it worked off the mains and the current battery did hold enough charge for me, but needed replacing). Don't think you are that far away and you are more than welcome to try it out here if interested in buying it. The wife hasn't got round to listing it on ebay as yet, it on a list she made to get rid off, along with all my rubbish.

The flightscope app you can just download, think there was a small charge for it iirc but could be remembering wrong.

BTW I did enquire with flightscope to upgrade about this time last year it to the tour model(and pex with x2) as I wish to have all the club data, but it was a few thousand iirc and therefore I did not consider it was worth doing. I changed direction. If you want details of the upgrade prices(to tour or iirc I also got a p/ex figure against a x2 or maybe a x3) I can pull out the email from flightscope and confirm those details if useful for you. 

Trackman, yeah iirc you do have to ensure you get the one(think it is only the earlier version) that do indoor and outdoor.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 5, 2019)

DRW said:



			I have a 'spare' xi+ that I don't used anymore, think I stuck it up on here for sale about a year ago for Â£2500ish in the for sale section, it has a new battery that I bought but haven't even fitted yet to the unit in readiness for selling(it worked off the mains and the current battery did hold enough charge for me, but needed replacing). Don't think you are that far away and you are more than welcome to try it out here if interested in buying it. The wife hasn't got round to listing it on ebay as yet, it on a list she made to get rid off, along with all my rubbish.

The flightscope app you can just download, think there was a small charge for it iirc but could be remembering wrong.

BTW I did enquire with flightscope to upgrade about this time last year it to the tour model(and pex with x2) as I wish to have all the club data, but it was a few thousand iirc and therefore I did not consider it was worth doing. I changed direction. If you want details of the upgrade prices(to tour or iirc I also got a p/ex figure against a x2 or maybe a x3) I can pull out the email from flightscope and confirm those details if useful for you.

Trackman, yeah iirc you do have to ensure you get the one(think it is only the earlier version) that do indoor and outdoor.
		
Click to expand...

Hi DRW,

I'll drop you a private message, definitely interested, the information regarding p/ex and upgrade would also be of interest as I didn't know you could upgrade the XI+ to tour spec. May be something I look to do further down the line.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 5, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Flightscope Mevo might be a good intermediate solution.

Personally Iâ€™d avoid skytrak if using outside. Itâ€™s an incredible bit of kit but wasnâ€™t good outside
		
Click to expand...

The Skytrack was more of a budget higher end option but for me it isn't going to work as you say.

The Mevo whilst handy is not something I can really trust the data enough for what i'm after, bought an SC300 as I thought i'd see how it was and it was extremely eratic for me. I need something with a bit more reliability.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 10, 2019)

Must just say a massive thank you to DRW, bought his flight scope xi+ from him, great to meet you and hopefully we get for that knock when i'm passing one week.

I took the flight scope to the practice ground last night, set it up within about 30 seconds and had it aligned, as I only had my mobile on me I used the Skills App where you can create challenges or partake in competitions. Brilliant bit of kit and great to see all the data to hand which is automatically recorded so you can look back on it to compare and track progress. 

To test the unit was somewhat picking up the shots i was playing i hit a massive hook, massive slice, low and high shots and it picked up everything with exception to one that i bladed about 1 foot off the deck which is no surprised really.

The VX app is a little more detailed but must be used on a tablet (iOS requirement) a bigger screen is a must really anyway to review the plethora of data, for structured practice however the Skills App is brilliant and still gives all the data points you'd need with exception of some club head data which is where the VX comes in. However I'll take my iPad on the next outing to utilise the VX app. I can send this information to my coach also so we can review weak areas and address certain swing faults.

Very impressed though, used my range finder to put pin positions on the practice ground at 50, 100 yards, 150 yards and 200 yards and aligned the unit to this. Carry distances seemed absolutely bang on, spin  numbers reflected what I've seen on the GCQ so did my launch conditions etc. 

I'll be on the GCQ Thursday so will be taking this with me to run a little comparison if of interest to anyone. Worlds cheaper than a GCQ / Trackman with very comparable numbers from online tests i've watched. Can't justify such extravagance in launch monitors unless it was bringing in money personally anyway.

Thought i'd post a couple of screen shots showing most of the data, still around another 5 data points in the skills app that i've not managed to show. This was with my 5 iron and is very comparable to what I see on GCQ.


----------



## DRW (Apr 10, 2019)

Glad to read its all good and your happy with it. It is a great bit of kit. Very impressive flight/dispersion.

Flights and dispersion look marginally better than the ones I sent you, did you draw one thick line on the screen and only hit one shot


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 10, 2019)

DRW said:



			Glad to read its all good and your happy with it. It is a great bit of kit. Very impressive flight/dispersion.

Flights and dispersion look marginally better than the ones I sent you, did you draw one thick line on the screen and only hit one shot  

Click to expand...




DRW said:



			Glad to read its all good and your happy with it. It is a great bit of kit. Very impressive flight/dispersion.

Flights and dispersion look marginally better than the ones I sent you, did you draw one thick line on the screen and only hit one shot  

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s easier with an iron , when I get the driver out on it I imagine the data wonâ€™t be for public viewing ðŸ˜‚ and resemble the scribbles of a 4 year old.

Look forward to using it over the season and seeing how it affects my scores. Iâ€™ve been losing strokes where I used to score much better from 100 yard in so this should help tremendously with getting dialled in again.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 15, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just won an auction for 2GC2s, 2 gaming PCs, 2 projectors and 2 impact screens

Â£4100 + VAT ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Im
Absolutely buzzing


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™ve just won an auction for 2GC2s, 2 gaming PCs, 2 projectors and 2 impact screens

Â£4100 + VAT ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Im
Absolutely buzzing
		
Click to expand...

Some brilliant deals to be had at auctions but becoming increasingly rare as people google the value of stuff they're clueless about these days. If there in good working order that's the deal of the century.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 15, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Some brilliant deals to be had at auctions but becoming increasingly rare as people google the value of stuff they're clueless about these days. If there in good working order that's the deal of the century.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah itâ€™s from a course thatâ€™s closed in Wales. Units are 2.5years old and the club paid Â£73k for the simulators all fitted up - crazy money!!!

My plan is to sell everything and cover most of the cost just to keep my own unit


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Yeah itâ€™s from a course thatâ€™s closed in Wales. Units are 2.5years old and the club paid Â£73k for the simulators all fitted up - crazy money!!!

My plan is to sell everything and cover most of the cost just to keep my own unit
		
Click to expand...

If I was the pro i'd have been buying that myself.

Winner for you though!!


----------

